# Como hacer esto en la madera?



## SrJenkins (Dic 21, 2011)

Hola gente del foro , mi pregunta es referente a este video :







alguien sabe como hacer ese corte hacia adentro en la madera , que se aprecia donde estan los parlantes?
ya que me ha gustado mucho como se ve , y me gustaria hacer unos parlantes asi...


----------



## Electronec (Dic 21, 2011)

Buenas:

Ese corte especial hacia dentro de los altavoces/parlantes, y el redondeado de todos los boredes de la caja estan hechos a base de fresadora, con distinto útil en cada caso.

Fresadora de mano:




Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 21, 2011)

Tambien se puede hacer con una caladora , la mayoria permite efectuar cortes oblicuos , si bien la terminación no es la misma , requiere mas pulido posterior.


----------



## lubeck (Dic 21, 2011)

Ver el archivo adjunto 64708

+ Mas +







si puedes conseguir o te sirve el router y la fresa 45º posteo la foto de la herramienta para hacer el circulo perfecto  que no lo encuentro en el internet... o tambien puedes conseguir una guia accesorio para el router...

la guia es como esto...


----------



## soerok (Dic 21, 2011)

O con una fresadora CNC, quedaria con una calidad impresionante


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Dic 21, 2011)

si bueno a esa herramienta le decimos trompo es ideal para ese tipo de trabajos eso es pura evanisteria es una herramienta precisa con ella puedes hacer lo que te plasca en maderas


----------



## lubeck (Dic 21, 2011)

> O con una fresadora CNC



yo creo que dependeria del CNC...  las que he visto comerciales dejan unos pequeños brinquitos....
obviamente conozco una de 8 cabezas pero no creo que sea facil de conseguir 

yo opino que lo mejor es el router manual y la fresa, y la herramienta para hacer circulos.... 99.99% de calidad...


----------



## soerok (Dic 21, 2011)

jaja, pues es verdad, depende de la calidad de la maquina, pero no creo que la calidad de una maquina comercial sea tan baja, yo hice una hace poco, con cosas que tenia a la mano, y cuando la termine funcionaba a la perfección, sin brinquitos ni nada, y fue construida con cosas de descarte. 

Saludos.


----------



## SrJenkins (Dic 22, 2011)

gracias por las respuestas , hablare con mi vecino que es el que me presta herramientas , cuando los termine posteare fotos , intentare hacer unos iguales o de menor tamaño jajaja saludos a todos


----------

